# do cockatiel handle cold well



## cateyes221981 (Nov 14, 2009)

the way rosellas and monk parakeets do?

I live in ontario and it gets drafty and cold in my hosue in the winter i dont have the best heating system. My doves and finches dont mind at all but i dont know how a tropical bird like a cockatiel would do?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Cockatiels aren't really tropical birds. They come from Australia - like rosellas. As long as the change in temperature isn't too big, they'll be ok. A 10 - 15F degree change in 24 hours is too much, but if it's only a few degrees difference they should be ok.


----------



## cateyes221981 (Nov 14, 2009)

yes but my friend keeps rosellas in a shed outdoor the shed is heated and he has like 50 birds but still the temp gets so close to zero are cockatiels that hardy? I KNOw that baby cockatiels cannot handly any kind of small draft or temp change whatso ever


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Are these your birds or your friends birds you're asking about? Cockatiels can adapt to a gradual lowering in temperatures, but not a sudden drop, like 10-15 degrees F in a day. If they're kept in a house, that generally won't happen. How big is this shed? What's the minimum temperature in the shed?


----------



## cateyes221981 (Nov 14, 2009)

he said the temp gets to down as about 0, yeah they were my friends birds i was thinking of getting a pair from him but i keep hearing rosellas are tempermental and hard to tame? I also wanna keep these birds indoors and i heard rosellas are not the best bird to let fly around your house?

I let my old cockatiel out everyday they just sat on the cage sometimes he would walk around the floor


----------



## cateyes221981 (Nov 14, 2009)

opps double post


----------

